# Mating Dance?



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

So I know that they swim in circles and build a nest and separate themselves from the rest of the fish. But I have not seen that yet. What I saw was two of them hovering *head to tail next to each other *with their *mouths open all the way*. They then would *roll from side to side *real slowly. I'm thinking they were checking each other out. It was really cool. Maybe its a precurser to mating? Anyone seen it? When they were done they both corkscrewed to the surface and separated.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thats a good sign, do they blow in the gravel at all?


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Nope. But hopefully its just a matter of time.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

What you heve seen (i'm prety sure) is not breeding behaviour.
They are checking who is the strongest.







They do this to baken their teritory, normaly it wil stop in a few days when they descided who is the strongest. Sometimes your fish can get fin nips becouse of this behaviour.

(sorry for the bad English







)

Greetz Jan


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It could very well be only increased aggression.

Good luck man.


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

ya. That makes sense cause I havnt seen any nesting yet. It was pretty neat to watch though. Just wish I caught the majority on video. I only caught the corkscrew portion. Will post soon.
Thanks.


----------

